# Fix the chuck



## EST (Aug 18, 2021)

So I really need to grind the chuck on my lathe.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I made a holding plate today. And tomorrow I get to loan a grinder. But I have to do me a holder to get it up in the tool holder before I can use it. So hopefully next week. Any tips beforehand?
Never done this but been using grinding machines and fabricating holders allot before. But always easy to miss the obvious


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2021)

Just make sure to cover the ways to protect from grit.


----------



## talvare (Aug 19, 2021)

I ground the jaws on a 4 jaw chuck and just fabricated kind of a quick and dirty mount for my pneumatic die grinder from some scrap material I had on hand. Couple of photos attached.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 19, 2021)

What is your reason(s) for needing to grind the chuck?


----------



## EST (Aug 20, 2021)

That looks like a good setup!
My jaws are bigger towards the opening. So not so good.


----------



## EST (Aug 23, 2021)

All done. Took some time as they were in really bad shape. 
I could use my tube holder to mount the grinder in. So it was really easy. Then had the feed backwards so I didn't have to be on my toes


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

talvare said:


> I ground the jaws on a 4 jaw chuck and just fabricated kind of a quick and dirty mount for my pneumatic die grinder from some scrap material I had on hand. Couple of photos attached.
> View attachment 375735
> View attachment 375735
> View attachment 375736


Nice looking ways in this pic.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

Have you checked runout after the regrind?


----------



## EST (Aug 23, 2021)

Well I'm sorry that I'm not so used to English terms. But I think you may mean what I'll will answer to
I put up a long material in it and indicated. And when I pull at it is only flexes for the bearings and springs back. So I'm as happy with it as I can be with the hard jaws. Before I could move out allot and if I took a light I could see a gap on 1/2 the jaws. And that is gone now. 
So as good as it gets but I still would need a new chuck as I only have this jaws to it. And can't find any more for it. But now I don't have to rush and look for new one at once.


----------

